# Garmisch Partenkirchen



## Nethernut

Having a lovely few days on the Wankbahn Stellplatz just on edge of Garmisch-Partenkirchen, very hot but lovely spot with superb panorama of the mountains including the Zugspitz. We used to come here for skiing every Christmas/New Year and Easter from mid 70s till mid 80s although we stayed on the AFRC campsite in those days. Been a lovely few days wandering down a very happy memory lane. 
Stellplatz costs Euro 12 per night but got a 3 nights for two deal with ADAC Stellplatz card. Well worth every cent. Kurtax gives you free bus travel in the area.


----------



## djp30

Interested in the stellplatz card, how do I got one ? how much does it cost? what is kurtax?


----------



## camallison

Kurtax is a charge levelled in many holiday spots in Germany. Kur = R&R or convalescence and all holiday makers are asked to pay it when staying in hotels, B&B etc.... It is usually only a couple of euro but, as the OP says, it entitles you to a load of freebies.

Colin


----------



## Glandwr

From what I remember the stellplatz ticket as well as giving you free bus transport, gives you free entry to the very luxious outdoor heated swimming pool and discounts on other things as well. Good value as you say. There was a beer festival while we were there and all the locals were in full Barvarian dress. A very enjoyable time.

Dick


----------



## satco

as Colin explained the "Kurtaxe" is a special fee . It is raised by many communities in areas with a touristic character. Almost every little village along the german shores is collecting this fee. generally it ranges between 1.- Euro up to 3.- Euro per day.

best ones 
Jan


----------



## oldtart

*ADAC camp card. Garmisch Partenkirchen*

This is an answer to a question asked in the Garmish Partenkirchen post.

You can buy an ADAC Stellplatzfuhrer from Amazon for £14 05 and this includes the camp card.

Val


----------



## bellabee

Thanks for that. I've just ordered it. Cheap at half the price! If you order it direct from ADAC it's 21.99 Euros, which according to the online currency converter is £17.7099!


----------



## oldtart

Hope it's ok. And the right one.

I did have an e mail from the adac shop and it's not the one for the campsites. 

Val


----------



## bellabee

Hi. Yes it is the right one. I've had a look inside it - plus it's got the card in it. I've got a 2012 Bordatlas, so I'm hoping that this one will complement it.


----------



## oldtart

Yes, we've got that as well. 

Are you off to Germany this year?

Val


----------



## bellabee

Yes, we love Germany. We're off to visit some old friends in Munich, who we haven't seen for 30 years! We're making our way down through Luxembourg into Baden Wurttemberg, across to Munich, then back via Augsburg (where we got engaged 36 years ago!), then up the Romantische Strasse and on to Dusseldorf, and the Caravan Salon. 
Are you off to Germany, too?


----------



## oldtart

Yes. Were going to Ypres the last week in September with the Mirage Owners club. 

I've been doing my ancestry and I've found my great uncle was killed in the First World War, 1915 and is buried at Bailleul, near Ypres. I've been able to locate his grave which we shall see. 

We worked in Frankfurt in the 70's so are going there via Luxembourg, to visit friends we haven't seen since then and then off to Berlin where we were, '94 to '98 to see more friends. 

Then it's off to friends near Toulouse via Lake Lucerne! We found some excellent wine there. 

We have not decided whether to return from Dunkirk or do the Gijon crossing.

We plan to be away for about 10 weeks!

Yes. We are so looking forward to it. We also plan to go down the Rhine and Moselle. 

Val


----------



## bellabee

Lucky, you! Sounds great! We've only got 3 and a half weeks. I think I've, at last, managed to persuade my husband it's time to retire, though.
Life's too short!
Chris


----------



## teemyob

Hi,

What is it exactly?


----------



## oldtart

Chris - go for it! We were able to retire at 60 in 2003 . I only wished we could have done it earlier.

Have a super holiday.

We loved our time in Germany.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Teemyob

I read about it on the Garmisch Partenkirchen post.

I understand it's for the ADAC Stellplatz. 

I'll post on here once I get it with further info.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Teemyob
It is explained, I think on campingfuehrer.adac.de

I haven't tried yet to do google translate!

Val


----------



## bellabee

It's a Stellplatz guide, mainly for Germany but with sites in other countries too. The sites have been assessed by ADAC inspectors - a bit like ACSI, maybe. It also comes with a card, also like ACSI, that gives discounts at sites.
I've ordered it, just on the off-chance (ie sometimes I just can't resist buying stuff on Amazon).
It may be cr*p! I'll let you know what it's like, when it arrives.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I have had my Stellplatz Fuhrer years and still take it with me.

It has a weakness, and that is the two free standing location maps that came with my book.

They are printed on extremely thin paper and take a lot of care to keep in good condition. Even careful folding and unfolding wears the joints thin.

Whilst the German section frequently provides good lat/long co-ords, I personally use the map to provide me with a visual overview.


I really must get around to buying a BordAtlas one day.


----------



## Nethernut

Sorry, wasn't ignoring questions asked but were without Internet until this afternoon. See all questions been answered. 

Jan


----------



## oldtart

Just received the guide and the card- yes, today Sunday!!!

Looks good. It's a hard back with over 4500 sites, Germany plus 36 other countries. The legend is separate which should make it easier to use, plus two other fold out maps and the camping card. The maps show you all the places for Motorhomes with offer 'angerbot ' and those that take caravans as well.

I haven't had time to study it in detail, but for £14. 05 I think it's a bargain and will work well with the Bord Atlas, I think. 

I'm not sure how the camping card works. Dave thinks you fill it in and it gives you cheap camping. I think we'll invest in a German English dictionary!

Val


----------



## Nethernut

Val, you fill in your details on the card. The book lists places which hive discount either it, if you go yo the Garmisch Stellplatz on page 739 you will see what I mean. 
The map is divided into sections - will show a small book letters are the region, numbers are the page that that region starts at in the book. The numbers on the map are in the green bar at each Stellplatz name in the book for that region. Eg Garmisch is AV (for Alpenvorland) 890. Oh, and the card is only valid for this calendar year. 
Hope this helps. 
Jan


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Jan. I did answer this post but can't see it

Maybe it's on the other thread. Ill try to find it.

Val


----------



## bellabee

Received mine, today. I like it. It's got some good information in it about tourist attractions etc near to the Stellplaetze. I shall definitely be using it (but I do speak German, I might not be so keen on it if I didn't). 
I think it might be something which it's nice to have, rather than being essential - if you've already got the Bordatlas and/or acsi.
I'm going to have a good browse tonight, and really start looking forward to our trip. 
Chris


----------



## oldtart

Hi Chris. I'm not sure whether to get Thule ACSI. WE shall e away for two months and will be in Belgium, Luxembourg and France ad well as Germany. 

Yes. We can probably get by with the language having lived there in Germany for two periods In the 70's and the 90's. Dave is better than me. Having Been to France a few times since and done the Michelle Thomas course, when I open my mouth to speak German, French comes out!! 

Val


----------



## bellabee

Hi Val
I always find that a couple of glasses of wine enhance my linguistic ability - or maybe it's just that I think they do!
I'm sure you'll have a great time, whatever you do.
Chris


----------



## oldtart

Yes, Chris. I'm really looking forward to the German wine! 

Val


----------

